# My Kind of Eagle



## mlandrum (Feb 6, 2016)

Took this picture with my cell yesterday morning in Darien, Georgia. Here's what I got from it----- This eagle is in the middle of these buzzards claiming his prize, ok, It is a picture of our Poor Needy Country!!! America needs an EAGLE in our next election that will fulfill his roll in withstanding the BUZZARDS ----- I LOVE AMERICA


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 7, 2016)

amen brother!!!! If the country is not smart enough to elect a president with enough sense to follow the constitution and work toward real change for the better then we all better get ready to speak Chinese or Russian as we will become a socialist nation and there will never be a life as we know it today.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 12, 2016)

cool pick and don't blame me, I voted for the Donald.


----------



## redtick (Feb 22, 2016)

mlandrum said:


> Took this picture with my cell yesterday morning in Darien, Georgia. Here's what I got from it----- This eagle is in the middle of these buzzards claiming his prize, ok, It is a picture of our Poor Needy Country!!! America needs an EAGLE in our next election that will fulfill his roll in withstanding the BUZZARDS ----- I LOVE AMERICA



I like that!


----------



## 4point (Apr 18, 2016)

Well said


----------

